# Do you think a name impacts your personality?



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Already took the quiz. was very seriously considering changing mine yesterday.
> 
> The hassle at this point would be enormous...but l really hate my name.
> 
> ...


I thought the Lady Bro moniker meant you were named after members of the cast of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.

My last name is Jewish and my first name is one of the Four Evangelists so I don't wtf is going on.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

> Your first name creates a serious, thoughtful nature, shrewd, efficient, and business-minded.
> You are one to make your own decisions, and not be influenced by others.
> You desire independence and freedom from the authority and interference of others.
> You are not overly ambitious, preferring instead just to seek stable, settled conditions which are adequate to meet your responsibilities.
> ...


So true, although I am more convinced that my name being spelled the traditional way says more.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Iamtp said:


> I thought the Lady Bro moniker meant you were named after members of the cast of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
> 
> My last name is Jewish and my first name is one of the Four Evangelists so I don't wtf is going on.


can you please leave my mangina out of this discussion?



cruisin fer a brusin m8


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> can you please leave my mangina out of this discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> cruisin fer a brusin m8


I just learned that from behind it looks like a basket of fruit. According to the Rural Dictionary.


----------



## lilimarleen (Oct 17, 2013)

No way, Kabalarians looks untrustworthy. But I totally love personality stuff so I'm going to post what it gave me for my name... :wink: I'll bold the ones I agree with.



> *You seek change, travel, new opportunities, and new challenges.*
> 
> Your active, restless nature demands action and you dislike system and monotony.
> 
> ...


----------



## AwedByOdd (Mar 24, 2014)

I just did mine and it's extremely inaccurate. I'm practically the opposite of what it said lol.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Let's see


> *Your first name has made you a friendly, approachable, and generous person.*
> *Generally you are good-natured, though at times you can be blunt and sarcastic.*
> As you are naturally talkative, you find it easy to meet and make friends with many people.
> This name inclines you to be sympathetic and generous to those in difficult or unfortunate circumstances.
> ...


... many of these things actually fit me.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*Blue is yes.*
*Red is no.*
Black is maybe.

Your name of *____* gives you self-assurance, independence, and confidence. You have depth of mind and the ability to concentrate and to follow a line of thought to a logical conclusion. You love to challenge the concepts of others and this invariably leads you to create your own ideas and to pioneer new lines of thought. Your strong characteristic of individuality qualifies you as a leader (a bit too "individualistic" to work well in groups atm). You must be independent and you do not brook interference in any way, shape, or form. Although you do not tolerate interference in your own affairs, this characteristic does not prevent you from interfering in the affairs of others and you are usually either telling or showing someone how to do something properly. Although you are loyal, honest, and sincere, your direct and candid manner of expression may strain friendships. This direct approach often causes friction in close associations, particularly with members of the opposite sex. Your independence caused you to want to leave home at an early age to make your own way in the world, to carve out your own niche and become master of your own destiny. You have to be your own boss as it is most difficult for you to submit to direction from others. Problems with your health centre in the head and you suffer with head tension, head colds, headaches, and sinus congestion. There is a strong tendency for you to worry.




Your first name of *_____ *has given you a very creative, quick minded approach to life. You desire changes, new experiences, and freedom in your thoughts and actions. You are driven by the desire to accomplish something worthwhile and have a very searching and analytical mind. You have to watch depression due to attracting disappointments with people, and restrictions of your enthusiastic endeavours. You are very ambitious, and often have high expectations of yourself and others. You have to watch impulsiveness in decision-making, and yet pride yourself in your impulsive, self-making decisions. You want the freedom of choice in your decisions. Further fields always look greener, and due to your restless nature it is difficult to be satisfied and settled for long periods. Even when you have just settled down, something always comes up, intriguing you to make a change, or through a disappointment which can cause inner turmoil.


You are honest and your word is your bond; it upsets you very much if others break their word. However, your speech can be very candid often causing hurt feelings and misunderstandings. You are quite intense and when interested in a project have a strong focus and concentration, but once the challenge is removed and the monotonous routine steps ink you are ready for a change. You would be very fond of outdoor sports or anything that is a change for your restless and adventuresome nature. Any such outlet makes it a little easier for you to cope with the many frustrations you experience. You have a very intuitive nature and you often have premonitions about future events. The intensity of this name affects the solar plexus, causing severe cramps, digestive troubles, ulcers, and nervous stomach conditions. Your name restricts the expression of your full potential.

Your Surname(s) The family name is the influence of your background, your home environment, the strengths and weaknesses, and the hereditary traits.

The surname of ___ creates a family of people who have a desire for a very high standard of living. They have expensive tastes themselves and judge others by their appearance. Being very independent people, they find it difficult to merge their ideas with one another. Since they have foresight and analytical minds, members of this family are good business promoters and make very good salesmen. They find it difficult to settle in one place for any length of time as they like to travel and have new and different experiences. Although they desire financial independence, they find it difficult to bring their affairs to completion and achieve stability; they have many bitter experiences with people. The women of this family are not content to stay at home but often become very active in community affairs where they can organize people and promote ideas. As a result the home life suffers and the children do not feel close to their parents who find it easier to give material gifts than to show their love through spending the time with their children. The physical weaknesses of this family are centred in the region of the solar plexus, affecting the stomach causing nervous indigestion and ulcers. The women of this family would suffer with female disorders.

Your Combined Names(s) Create Your Destiny Your combined names show your desires, long-term ambitions, and accomplishments.

Your names *_______* take you into positions of responsibility where you experience generally settled, secure conditions, and relative financial stability. However, feelings of impatience and restlessness could motivate you to make untimely or imprudent changes. You work best when you have free rein for your innovative ideas, unencumbered by routine and interference from others. Under these names, you attract serious, thoughtful people who are seeking something better in life. You have an idealism that gives you an interest in new and unconventional methods or products that could benefit others. The combination of these names adds a degree of intensity to your nature. Because of your responsibilities, you are prone to worry, and you could become overwrought mentally as a result.


Your combined names, *______,* give you the desire for security and a settled life with system and order in your affairs, but create a destiny of hard work in a limited environment in which there is little opportunity for congenial association or pleasant diversions. You are forced to start over from the bottom time and time again, with little reward for your efforts. Your ideals and ambitions are frustrated. Weakness in your health could affect your digestive and eliminative organs.

Your Nickname(s) Your name of *_______* creates a very easy-going,  spontaneous, and expressive nature. You enjoy socializing and visiting people. You crave peace and harmony amongst people and go out of your way to avoid friction and misunderstandings. You enjoy music, art, and the finer things in life. This name should not be used as it creates a passive and sensitive nature, and you find it difficult to cope with any situation requiring initiative and aggressiveness. You desire rich foods and could over-indulge in them. As a result you could suffer through an overheated bloodstream, skin conditions, and also overweight.


The name of *_____ *gives you business ability and the desire for a fine standard of living. It also incorporates tact and diplomacy, and an understanding of people; you desire to help others and create harmony. This name gives you an appreciation for expensive things, with the desire to make money without too much individual or physical effort; you endeavour to take advantage of the knowledge and talents of others, when possible. When left to your own resources, you feel a lack of self-confidence and initiative. Procrastination and a lack of perseverance frequently limit accomplishment and success. This name creates a weakness affecting the fluid functions of the body and the generative organs.


The name of *______* does not allow you to develop the self-confidence and determination necessary for success. You find it difficult to make prompt decisions, and you rely to a considerable degree on the opinions of others. You are not willing to gamble, and usually only come to a definite decision when you have full assurance of the outcome. This name makes you easy-going and inclined to procrastinate. You dislike arguments and go out of your way to avoid an issue. You have a strong temper, but forgive very quickly as you are not inclined to hold a grudge. This name creates an over-emotional nature, strongly desirous of appreciation and affection. It causes difficulty in controlling your thoughts relative to the emotions, and use of this name could cause you to suffer discord in the entire nervous system, also mental confusion.

Your Business Signature(s) Your business signature denotes the degree of your financial success and the type of occupations you are drawn into.
To the extent that you use the business signature of *______*, it would attract shrewd associates who judge you by your financial success. Demands of a charitable or humanitarian nature on your time, energy, and financial resources continuously detract from your own progress and success. This signature brings losses because of accidents, fire, theft, or the dishonesty of others. Life seems to take more away from you than comes your way.


To the extent that you use the business signature of *________*, you would be drawn into a pioneering role in your work, one in which you would work hard with limited resources and facilities. Just when success is imminent, someone else steps in to take advantage of the situation and reaps the rewards of your efforts. Invariably you put far more into an enterprise than you get out of it. The progress you make is through persistence and hard work, for this signature does not easily bring financial accumulation.

Future Names Your name of *____* gives you self-assurance, Who gives a fuck exactly the same shit as my original name wtf  independence, and confidence. You have depth of mind and the ability to concentrate and to follow a line of thought to a logical conclusion. You love to challenge the concepts of others and this invariably leads you to create your own ideas and to pioneer new lines of thought. Your strong characteristic of individuality qualifies you as a leader. You must be independent and you do not brook interference in any way, shape, or form. Although you do not tolerate interference in your own affairs, this characteristic does not prevent you from interfering in the affairs of others and you are usually either telling or showing someone how to do something properly. Although you are loyal, honest, and sincere, your direct and candid manner of expression may strain friendships. This direct approach often causes friction in close associations, particularly with members of the opposite sex. Your independence caused you to want to leave home at an early age to make your own way in the world, to carve out your own niche and become master of your own destiny. You have to be your own boss as it is most difficult for you to submit to direction from others. Problems with your health centre in the head and you suffer with head tension, head colds, headaches, and sinus congestion. There is a strong tendency for you to worry. 




Members of the *______* family have unlimited expression. They are happy-go-lucky and love people—the more the merrier. If they do become angry, their anger is quick and explosive, but whatever provoked it is soon forgotten. Very generous, they are quick to share whatever they have. People are made to feel very welcome in their home, and the household abounds with much talking, much laughter, and often a good deal of noise and confusion. They are witty, but their wit can have a "bite" to it in the form of sarcasm, or else it is just to create a laugh. They find it practically impossible to keep things systematic and orderly, for the members cannot regiment themselves to a routine. They are more apt to respond spontaneously to any suggestion that is made which involves a good time; therefore, they cannot be relied upon to carry out their responsibilities as well as they should. It is a name that creates a far too scattering nature, which makes it difficult for these people to settle down. While it is desirable and necessary to have expression, it must be controlled and directed so that it is an effective, working power, rather than a "river run rampant". These people enjoy music and it is likely that some form of natural musical talent is found among each member. They are very fond of sugars and rich foods, and indulgence would overheat the bloodstream, causing eczema and allied skin problems and, possibly, liver ailments. While this name has some very fine qualities, a change should be considered as it is a turbulent influence and could create embarrassing emotional involvements causing misunderstandings in family affairs.



The combined names of ______ indicate that you desire responsibility and settled, stable conditions at work, at home, and in the community. You are required to work hard for everything you achieve, and must be satisfied to take advantage of small opportunities to make slow steady progress. Although opportunities that come your way are limited, you do make consistent progress. You tend to deliberate too long over decisions and, as a result, could often miss better, more progressive opportunities. You are not justly compensated for the efforts you put forth. Overall, Your life is one of routine and monotony, with little inspiration or opportunity to express in more versatile and creative ways. Your health could be affected by malfunctioning in the lower digestive tract.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

The first name of *Brian* creates a shrewd, aggressive, business nature, intent on personal gain. 
The desires for independence and financial success have been strong motivating forces from early in your life. 
You are capable of logical and analytical thinking along practical business lines, and could excel in financial fields, law, or politics. 
Your judgment is seldom swayed through your feelings. 
Although the name *Brian* creates the urge to be a leader and organizer, we stress that it causes a materialistic approach that frustrates higher humanitarian qualities. 
This name, when combined with the last name, can frustrate happiness, contentment, and success, as well as cause health weaknesses in the reproductive organs, and tension or accidents to the head. 

apparently my reproductive organs are in danger

EDIT: Is there some unwritten rule to hiding your name? Dammit. PerC knows my name is Brian. Who knows what evil could happen now.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

I think a name does affect how a person develops. As a child, having a strange name might draw bullies and other sorts of conflicts. It may also lead to positive situations where you get to interact with people who find your name interesting or whatnot. Strange names can often strike up conversations.

Also, if a child is introverted and a teacher is always making a scene of his/her name, he/she may feel vulnerable and uncomfortable, and develop anxiety towards role calls, which may subsequently develop into other issues. 

People with normal names may not be affected, but I think people with unique or hard to pronounce names will certainly be affected in their early childhood, which leads to how they become as adults. It can be either positive or negative.

By no means is what I said scientifically accurate, but this is just my theory after thinking about the question. It may or may not be true, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

All 7 points are off.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Although your first name has created an expressive, fun-loving nature, it has not produced the qualities necessary for a full and complete life.

Gee, thanks.

You have always been a happy person, and, desiring to see others happy as well, you strive to inspire others, which you do most effectively through an engaging sense of humour.

If by engaging you mean scathing, then yes. I've not always been happy.

You are fond of surprises and are quick to respond to spontaneous invitations which promise a good time, particularly when they relieve you of a boring task.

Yeah I suppose.

Your dislike for monotony and routine, often means that you do not finish the things you start.

I do leave things unfinished.

A natural rhythm, a sense of colour harmony, and creative ability contribute to a flair for composition and artistic and musical expression.

Lolno. I lack creativity.

Expression comes easily to you; in fact, you should learn to control it and discipline your expression.

Eh. Emotional maybe. Artistic no.

You are not practical where money matters are concerned, your theory being that money is there to be spent.

Not really.

You are kind and generous, and will fill a need when you see it; at times, others take advantage of your generosity.

Not excessively. I do what I must though I will not offer what I don't have.

The most serious drawback of the influence of this name is in the strong emotional feelings that it produces, which are difficult to control and create lack of stability in your thinking or in your affairs.

...yeah. I prefer logic but FEELS.

A craving for sweet foods could cause skin conditions or liver problems.

Maybe.

You would find it difficult to control your desires and could over-indulge in your pleasures.

Yes.


----------



## geraldineL (Jul 16, 2014)

I think that a name does factor into personality development, however, because there are so many other factors, I don't know how much of a difference it would be to be name Katherine over Selena. Though, I read an article once about names influencing career choices (Taylors were statistically more likely to be tailors, a Brian is more likely than his peers to become a brain surgeon, etc).


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Bah! That stupid "analysis" had Forer effect written all over it. My description was way off.

A person's name can definitely affect his/her self-concept, and thus also his/her personality. There's nothing mystical about it; it's simple psychology.


Social Psychological Aspects of Person-Naming

The Surprising Psychology of How Names Shape Our Thoughts : The New Yorker


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm an INFJ named Chris, it was maybe 60-65% accurate? It doesn't seem hard to do that though. If a name influenced personality it would be more likely to be because of the connotation with the name and the tone in which it was spoken to you as a child, this could shape you. But the raw name itself seems to have little effect.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

> Your name gives you a desire to please and a friendly nature that could draw you into the sales field.
> You appear quite confident outwardly, but you do suffer with lack of confidence at times and draw upon the support and encouragement of others.
> Although you desire to create harmony in your associations, you can be too candid in your expression, especially if you are challenged by others.
> Then you can be quietly stubborn and resist taking advice.
> ...


All of these are pretty true for me.


----------



## Alex Chan (Jun 17, 2014)

Alexandra is a woman with character! A very powerful personality, who has little reason to envy the opposite sex. Like them, she is ambitious, courageous, impatient and even a little domineering. She enjoys a good fight and needs regular exercise to work off her excess energy. Endowed with qualities more often employed to describe a man than a woman, she is forthright and doesn´t mince her words, which can be very blunt, at times. She is proud, stubborn and very loyal. She knows how to grab hold of opportunities when they appear. Tact, tolerance, passivity, gentleness and weakness are not included in her vocabulary. Nevertheless, this is to hide her emotional and quuite sensitive soul, and in the face of adversity, especially during times of emotional upheaval, she is inclined to panic and become withdrawn. Although she is somewhat materialist and appreciates wealth, she is a generous spirit who is capable of sacrifice for the ones she loves ones, or indeed any good cause that happens to touch her. Parents, don´t be fooled by her tom-boy attitude, neither should you be too impressed by her apparent determination because deep down, she´s really a big softie, is more of a worrier than a warrior, and seeks security above all... However, this doesn´t change the fact that she is brimming over with energy most of the time. It´s true that she can be controlling, jealous, and possessive, but one thing is certain, she never pretends to be anybody else. Every once in a while she may display violent anger, but remember, this is simply to remind you that she exists! Equally genuine and honest as a child, she will love you intensely. Let her find her equilibrium and appease her competitive spirit by encouraging her to take part in a sport... Similarly, creative activities such as music, painting or sculpture could provide the stimulation and the thrills that she seeks...


not. at. all. i would rather be named alex or page....


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

_The name of *XXXX*__ creates a very passive, easy-going, friendly nature. You love people and desire to get along with everyone you meet. Your desire for sociability and the pleasant things in life is a trait that makes you too easily influenced through your associations. 

You have imagination and many ideas but you lack the drive or initiative to put these into effect. It is difficult for you to say "no" and mean it or to carry through with any commitments you have made. This name makes you too lackadaisical. Due to procrastination you have many unfulfilled desires. It is not a constructive name, as it lacks practicality, system and order, organizing ability, astuteness, and the ability to make decisions and act upon them. You often lean upon the strength of those around you for guidance. 

You appreciate the finer things in life such as nice clothes, pleasant surroundings, and friendly companions. You find it difficult to tolerate circumstances that are not up to your particular standards. This name makes you fond of pastries, candies, or any of the foods that are particularly satisfying to the taste. The physical weakness created by this name affects the fluid functions of the body causing such ailments as weak kidneys, over-stoutness, or an imbalance of water in the blood._

This is actually very accurate, although I don't really care much for nice clothes I have my own style :tongue:


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Your first name creates *an independent, forthright, practical nature.*

*You desire to work on your own or to occupy positions of authority where you have opportunities to organize an area of interest and where your decisions are heeded. * This is literally my job. 

You want to be successful financially and have an interest in investments and stocks.

Being consistent and stable in your nature, you are decisive, capable, and efficient, *though not always tactful in expressing your opinions.* True 

Your appreciation of art and music is focused around how to make these activities into viable financial opportunities.

*At times, you create misunderstandings with others as it is not easy for you to be diplomatic.* Very true. This has been happening a lot lately. 

Health problems centre in the head affecting the eyes, ears, sinuses, or teeth.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe that a name doesn't directly impact the personality traits of the person who has it. Usually, what a child is named, is a reflection of the socioeconomic status, education level, and, often the personality traits of the parents: all three traits, are, at least in some way inherited, and would, thus affect how the child is raised, and what kind of person they're likely to grow up to be.

The book _Freakonomics _showed that there's almost, like a science to it. It even contained an appendix that contained a list of names and the education level of their parents. Mine a little off though, because people who named their daughters Katherine tended to be more educated people, but then, again, my parents were highly intelligent people who only lacked the opportunity to gain a formal education, but my mom was always a big reader, she's always read much better than someone who's attained as much or more education than she has, so, who knows? I mean, I find there's a certain kind of person that likes the name Catherine or Katherine to the point that they'll name their child that. It's a very classic name. Probably a different kind of person that would name their child Sasha, or Temptress or Chassidy.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Your name, Simonne, gives you a friendly, poised, affectionate nature with a *quick, discerning mind*.

You enjoy working with and organizing the efforts of others, but sometimes, a lack of confidence, indecisiveness, and even idleness can spoil your initiatives.

However, you depend upon others for support and encouragement.

*Appreciating quality and knowing the value of money, you desire to be financially successful and to enjoy life's comforts.

You want to make money in easier ways than through arduous work.*

Any weakness in the health would affect the fluid functions, and you could suffer through kidney trouble or female problems.

Only the bold relates to me.


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

A rose by any other name...


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Not really. I think the way others perceive you and your name can impact you, but the name on it's own does not carry any similarities from person to person who share the same name. The descriptions/results all seem very vague and general.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I find name can impact on how one views or stereotypes a person. I have gone into the link:

https://www.kabalarians.com/

and I found the description to be inaccurate. But I equally found it interesting to read. 
ESFP


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes, but the description is inaccurate.


----------



## Blacteco (Oct 9, 2016)

No.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I think the way these things are phrased makes it easy to identify with them regardless of what they say, I'm going to say no.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

No. My name is a paradoxical [religious] one.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Accurate but as with many "personality type" things all of what was said is highly generalisable and applicable to many people.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

I think it depends on the name. If you have a very uncommon name it will more likely affect your life a bit more than Emma or James.... Throughout my life my name has been a pinnacle of blooming conversations as the strange name I have mirrors my strange persona...


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Intersting. Mine was *creepily* accurate, and I have a very rare name (never even heard of anyone other than my Aunt with this name). It is also a not a gender-specific name. I'm ENTP and this was on the mark for that pretty much. 


Your first name of *X* has given you a quick, active mind, which has caused you to delve into many different ideas and theories.
 
You have a desire for association with people and, since you have no difficulty in being spontaneous and expressive with others, you have considerable ability for discussion and debate.
 
You enjoy unexpected opportunities for meeting people, or doing things on the spur of the moment.
 
Where you have difficulty is in organizing and systematizing the handling of your responsibilities.
 
Though you can work on any undertaking intently as long as it absorbs your interest, you cannot persevere when confronted by obstacles or by tedious monotony.
 
Thus your success in your undertakings is limited. _This is only partially accurate._
 
The tasks or activities you enjoy the most allow some form of creative or artistic expression.
 
You will never tolerate a situation where your independence and individuality are curtailed.
 
Conditions in your personal life can change very quickly to turmoil any time you are challenged, or when there is any friction or misunderstanding, because you can be very caustic and outspoken.
 
There is an element of idealism in this name which makes you generous toward those who are less fortunate than yourself, and also causes you to uphold the rights of others.
 
This name creates an over-sensitive nature that allows your emotions to be unduly aroused. _Here I would say I am interestingly not an "emotional person" but that I am over-sensitive for sure, but privately so, like many ENTPs._


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Well someone who was given the name Piggy will obviously be teased in school and lose self confidence as a result.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, greatly.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

_"As Roland you have a great love of nature and the out-of-doors, and could have a desire to be in an occupation which takes you outdoors and involves you with the products of the earth.

All the finer things of life and beauties of nature are an inspiration to you and you are attracted to the mysteries of nature

Difficulty in expression results in your being too positive, blunt, and candid in speech.

Although you are easily offended by others, you do not show it.

You crave affection and understanding, but rarely find it as others do not understand you and accuse you of being cool and aloof.

The average person would never realize the true depth of your nature.

A very individual, independent person, you live within your own thoughts.

The insecurity you experience from limited verbal expression and social ease results in a jealous possessiveness and suffering through frustration, repressed emotion, and self-consciousness.

Health Analysis

This name would cause tension affecting the eyes, teeth, sinuses, ears or throat troubles; there could also be sensitivity in the heart, lungs, and respiratory organs, and frequent headaches."_

------
Interesting. :kitteh:
I do believe that my name has impacted my persona. :happy:
My name makes me who I am and is a part of me. 

Though for the last part I'm actually quite healthy though besides my poor vision. :laughing:

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

no
my real name is Daniel but everyone calls me dick:shocked:


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> no
> my real name is Daniel but everyone calls me dick:shocked:


Since I don't know your lsat name, I will now remember you as Daniel Dick

Also because it sounds good


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

_"Your name has given you a practical, efficient, and capable nature, with a desire to participate in *business* ventures."_
^I have a Business and Management degree, and about to start my MBA this September at age 20.


_Able to see how the details of a situation fit into *the overall picture*, you have good judgment regarding anything of a practical or technical nature._


_You are efficient, and capable of carrying a lot of responsibility, but your nature is so serious that *personal association suffers*._
^I would agree.... 


_You *demand* as much from others *as you do from yourself*._
^I try not to anymore. I lower expectations now, otherwise I'm guaranteed to be disappointed; it's stressful.


_It is *difficult* for you to merge your nature with others to create understanding, or *to show love and tenderness to those close* to you._
^This is 100% true. I find it difficult to be affectionate to people closer to me. I can act very nice and more sensitive to people I'm not that close with because I have this "nice" mode on around people who don't know me that much to avoid conflict. Those who know me I assume would understand so I tend to act more like myself around them (which isn't very "showy")—this applies to family and very close friends. I do act more affectionate with my boyfriend though.


_You experience much misunderstanding and unhappiness in your personal life as a result._
^Meh.. only if they don't know me that well. I'm thankful my family and close friends know I show my love in a different way. I'm always there for them in many ways, they know they can count on me. I've only ever experienced misunderstandings and unhappiness with people who don't "get" me.


--


That was surprisingly kinda accurate, although I don't believe in the theory. Still interesting.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

It made me sound very xxTJ with no Fe. Not gonna post it because at least one person will know my name. It was about half accurate.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol these are all just broad statements that are easy to project onto.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

wums said:


> Lol these are all just broad statements that are easy to project onto.


Of course they are, what do you expect it to tell you, what high school you went to?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

vinniebob said:


> no
> my real name is Daniel but everyone calls me dick:shocked:


Hey, you should be honoured. Not everybody gets the glory of being called "dick" you know...


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Cal said:


> Hey, you should be honoured. Not everybody gets the glory of being called "dick" you know...


I shall name my pal Daniel then


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I actually like the name Daniel, but you guys are ruining this name for me.


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

underlined what's accurate.

My nickname (what most people call me):

Zaz (f)
Your name, Zaz, creates an independent, forthright, practical nature.
You desire to work on your own or to occupy positions of authority where you have opportunities to organize an area of interest and where your decisions are heeded.
You want to be successful financially and have an interest in investments and stocks.
Being consistent and stable in your nature, you are decisive, capable, and efficient, though not always tactful in expressing your opinions.
Your appreciation of art and music is focused around how to make these activities into viable financial opportunities.
At times, you create misunderstandings with others as it is not easy for you to be diplomatic.

Health Analysis
Health problems centre in the head affecting the eyes, ears, sinuses, or teeth. Also, tension could afflict the female generative organs.


My birth name:

Alexandra (f)
Your name of Alexandra makes you a capable leader and organizer.
You find it difficult to be in positions of subservience or where you are taking advice from others.
You desire the best and want to be successful and financially prosperous and are willing to give practical help where it is deserved.
You are ambitious and practical and often look at things for their financial viability.
Fairness is important to you and you could be drawn to the justice system.
Personal relationships suffer sometimes because you are inclined to overlook the little things, such as thoughtful and appreciative gestures.
This name makes you too forceful at times, limiting the natural feminine qualities of tenderness and tact.

Health Analysis
You could suffer female disturbances or other problems in the generative organs.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

> Your name*gives you a responsible, systematic, and practical nature, able to excel in technical fields or as a teacher and you would also enjoy the practical arts.
> *
> *Being methodical, you work best where you have the time to do a good job, although you can be too fussy at times finding it difficult to react spontaneously to new ideas from others.
> *
> ...



Err not so much.

The red could hardly be more wrong. I'm not super practical, though perfectionistic and meticulous enough that I do resist being put under pressure sometimes. I do want to be a teacher, but that's about it. 

Beyond that though, I don't think that names influence personality much if any.



Edit:

My middle name gave much more fitting results though (not the health at all, but overall)



> The name* gives you a clever, quick, analytical mind, but you suffer with a great deal of self-consciousness, lack of confidence, and much aloneness because of misunderstandings.
> *
> *Your idealistic and sensitive nature gives you a deep appreciation for the finer things of life and a strong desire to be of service to humanity.
> *
> ...


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

> Your name creates an extravagant, ambitious nature with the desire for financial prominence.


Not even close.



> You desire the best in life and appreciate quality in all things.


I don't desire "the best in life", though quality is nice.



> This name has made you rather aggressive, shrewd, and critical and has caused you to be extremely independent.


Critical, yes. Otherwise not even close.



> You have the analysis, vision, and promotional ability to make progress.


Analysis, yes. Vision, maybe. Promotional ability, lolno.



> You could achieve heights of success in business, but there is also a factor which brings many forced changes and friction with people, which in turn offsets the success you could achieve.


The first part is extremely wrong. I guess I have had forced changes.



> The more sensitive types of people find you overpowering at times.


This is actually true.



> You tend to have too many irons in the fire and fail to complete your undertakings satisfactorily.


Also true, though part of the problem is that my personal standards are often too high. I end up burning myself out trying to complete every undertaking.



> Business success could be achieved, to a point, abut your personal life would suffer.


My personal life suffers. Work is the thing I enjoy most.



> It is not easy for you to relax because you feel so much drive.


More anxiety than drive.



> Health Analysis
> 
> This name creates an intensity which could affect your stomach or create tension in the solar plexus, stomach, and generative organs.


My stomach is tough as a moose. Tension usually centers in my head.

Overall way off the mark, though I can at least believe this describes a specific real person, unlike that life path number stuff I saw a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Forsaken (Mar 26, 2018)

According to that site, I'm "self-assured and self-reliant". Yeah, no.

I think people can treat you differently depending on your name, but I don't think there's any consistent effects for most. It depends on the environment or the people you meet.


----------



## Restless Thinker (Apr 23, 2018)

I know that my name affects how I perceive myself and how others pereceive me. I've noticed that people who've known me before they've learned my name (or even after they learned my name) can show surprise at how poorly it matches me. I've observed over the years that in movies and TV shows, male characters who share my first name are often portrayed in a similar way to each other (because it's a rare name perhaps) which is at odds with my personality, especially with how others perceive me and describe their perceptions to me. 

I once did a kind of experiment where I went by a nickname of my choosing in a certain social setting. The people around me who I spoke with most in that social setting took a liking of that nickname I had given myself and one of them, after a time, even admitted to me that he thought that the nickname I had given myself matched me better than my own name did. I think it goes to show that a name's meaning and significance to the person who bears it is very much dependent on "how well they wear it" and on how comfortable they are with it. 

I did the Kablarians thing for shits and giggles; as you can see, I didn't take it all that seriously, partially for the reasons stated above. 



> The name of [redacted] creates a quick, analytical, and clever mind; you are creative, versatile, original, and independent.


Oh yes, please stroke my ego more with your flattering generalizations. 



> You have large ambitions, and it is difficult for you to be tolerant and understanding of those who desire less in life or who are more slow and methodical by nature.


Anyone can have large ambitions. That's nothing special. People who have large ambitions and see them through are more special, big difference. The last part doesn't sound like me at all. People are free to have whatever ambitions they want, big or small — as long as those ambitions leave me the hell alone. Also, I AM slow and methodical. Dear god, do you have any idea how long it takes me to think up and type posts this long? Way too long! And I was the slowest test taker in school you'd ever see. 



> Patience is not your forte.


Everyone is patient until they're not. It's not an all or nothing trait: It depends on the situation and the person's individual patience/tolerance to a particular set of circumstances. I've lost count of the times I've laughed at the impatience of my friends and the times they've laughed at my impatience when the tables were turned. 



> You do, however, have leadership ability and would never be happy in a subservient position.


Thinking for myself doesn't make me a leader. Thinking for yourself and telling others to think how you want them to makes you a leader, sort of. Meh, it would depend on your definition of subservient. I cooperate up to a point, but I don't obey blindly. 



> You are ambitious and aggressive by nature.


I'm going to make lots of money — aggressively, argh! :angry:



> You would be happiest in positions where you are free to express individually and creatively and where opportunities are not restricted; you desire freedom, and do not tolerate being possessed by others.


So, according to this, desiring freedom and the right to not be a possession/property is . . . unique?



> You appreciate change and travel, and the opportunity to meet and mix with others, and to influence them with your creative ideas.


Not usually. Travel is a pain and I only like change when it's the right time and the right kind of change I desire. More vagueness as usual, and pretty far off the mark. Meet and mix with others? I break out in a cold sweat when people try to initiate smalltalk with me (in person). Nope, I keep a lot of my ideas to myself. Very few people out there I trust to share 1/10th of them with. 



> You are very self-confident and feel you can accomplish anything you set out to do, and you can, although, this name does not allow proper completion of undertakings, and forced changes cause financial losses and bitter experiences.


I'm only self confident when I've engineered a situation to be mostly in my favor. Accomplish anything I set out to do? I suppose that would be true if I take into account all the things I _know_ I cannot do and therefore don't bother to set out doing.

Wait, "this name does _*not* allow_ proper completion of undertakings" . . . does this mean I'll never be able to brush my teeth properly? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



> This name also creates caustic expression and moods which prevent harmony and happiness in close association.


Does this mean I sweat acid when under stress and melt people with it or something?



> Health Analysis
> 
> When under strain, tension could affect the stomach and solar plexus. There is a tendency for you to worry.


Might explain my acid reflux. Everyone worries, and I know people who worry a lot more than me even though I also have a lot to worry about. It's relative, but even then it just sounds pretty far off. 

Thanks for the entertainment, OP.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it helps but its your interpetation


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

No...this is pretty much Barnum Effect at full effect.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes.
Source: 




The description for my name didn't fit at all though.


----------



## Charles120 (Jan 3, 2013)

The description was spot-on.

Nothing but a coincidence, though.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Lol no.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

In my case it did. But not in the way that my name shaped my personality, but rather I shaped my personality to achieve the ideal my given name placed on me with respect to what it means in my native tongue.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Your name of X creates a quick, clever mind capable of grasping and assimilating new ideas.

You are rather studious, mentally challenging each new idea before accepting it.

Because you learn so quickly you have little patience with those whose mental processes are somewhat slower, and you could become supercilious or somewhat "know it all" in your attitude.

This characteristic could make you rather unpopular with your associates.

Although you are very knowledgeable and intelligent, you often find spontaneous verbal expression difficult.

You crave friendship, understanding, love, and affection but your reserved manner appears forbidding to others.

You can give expression to your personal thoughts and feelings most fluently through the written word.

You have a sensitive nature--sensitive to your environment and particularly sensitive to how your deeper and more serious interests are regarded by others.

Your feelings are very easily hurt and to protect yourself you withdraw within the realms of your own private thoughts and shut out the rest of the world.

Moods, which are your worst enemy, result.

Your sensitivity and lack of verbal expression frustrate and limit the satisfaction in life to be gained from your responsible and capable nature.
Health Analysis

Health problems arise due to worry and a sensitivity in the respiratory area which could lead to problems with the heart, lungs, or bronchial area.

________

Spot on, in some way a name can shape your personality but not because of the name itself, but because certain names might be given more by certain people, and they will/could have a similar personality as you. But i don't believe in this certain kind of theory.


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

Reminds me of the story of the dad who named his two sons Winner and Loser and Loser was a success in life and Winner went to prison.

Mine was about half accurate. It mentioned a lack of physical vitality, individuality and decisiveness, which I don't have. It was right about sometimes lacking followthrough, being easygoing and liking nice things.


----------



## Fellow Human (May 24, 2018)

Mine was really accurate, even the physical part but like others said, I don't think it's more than Barnum Effect and coincidence. I don't see how exactly it could really impact my life to such a specific degree, or maybe I'm just too dumb to get it, idk.
EDIT: OOF OH DANG THAT WAS AN OLD THREAD I'M SO SRY and it always happens to me :shocked:


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Your name makes you self-reliant, creative in practical ways, and an independent diligent worker.
You work best alone making your own decisions as it is not always easy for you to respond to the advice and direction of others as you feel the need to be in control.
You enjoy the simple pleasures of life especially activities that take you outdoors.
You have a few good friends who enjoy similar activities.
Living much within your own thoughts and finding it challenging to communicate easily with others, you are, at times, too candid and honest in your assessment of situations.
You feel this separation from others and would give anything to be always lighthearted and friendly instead of serious and shy.

I’m surprised that site has an entry for my name... or maybe it generates a description based on any string of characters. The quality of the description wasn’t surprising, though; some of it applies, but in a way that could apply to just about anyone. It sounds like an introvert, so it’s accurate in that way at least, but it had a 50/50 chance of getting that right. I’m not into the outdoors... I can enjoy being outside if the weather is good, but who doesn’t? And I wouldn’t “give anything to be always lighthearted and friendly”.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have always had my name for as long as I can remember, so it suits me just fine.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

> The name of ______ has created a congenial nature with the desire to associate in friendship and understanding both socially and in the business world.
> 
> Peaceful and settled conditions appeal to you and you are naturally desirous of having the security of a home, where your life could follow a definite pattern, and where you would not have to make major decisions.
> 
> ...


None of that was even remotely accurate - apart from the procrastinating. Procrastinating is a big weakness of mine (but that can be said for a lot of people).

Even the things it _almost_ got right, it ended up ruining by explaining too much.


----------

